# Not many posts



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Very few posters the last few days. Unless I'm missing some.:nerd:


Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

All the forums are quiet this time of year. I blame Brexit.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Do you mean it will get busy again April 1st?


Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Like Barry I think it's because a lot of people are holding the breath and waiting to see what happens. It is often a bit quiet at this time of the year but this year has seemed even quieter than usual.

There is nothing that we can do about it except wait and see....


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

barryd said:


> All the forums are quiet this time of year. I blame Brexit.


I blame the Brexit thread.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> I blame the Brexit thread.


Are you joking? It's the only thread that's keeping the forum going. All the forums are dead. Well at least the ones I go on. Oh hang on  maybe it's me!

Ray! Get your posts in before April 1st as there will be no internet after that. What people don't realise is the Internet is owned by some bloke in Belgium and there is just one cat 5 network cable running between Brussels and the UK which will be unplugged at 11pm on March 29th. Apparently telephones will be the same.

We are going to go back to communicating with two empty baked bean cans tied together with chord and illegal AM CB radios from 1980. Breaker breaker good buddy eyeball smokey.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I will try and start another thread about another problem.


Ray.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Matchlock said:


> I blame the Brexit thread.


I suppose that it could be perceived by some that Brexit is all we talk about on here - or is that too obvious? The non Brexit/Last member to post threads are few and far between. Other worthy attempts at striking up new conversations seem to attract only the same few contributors. The few new problems that are aired tend not to generate much discussion (though they do get answered fairly promptly - which is a good thing).

Maybe, as already suggested, it's just "that time of year" - winter away folk are still away, and the rest of us are just pining for the next opportunity.

Keep calm, and carry on :smile2:

Regards,
John


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

barryd said:


> Are you joking? It's the only thread that's keeping the forum going. All the forums are dead. Well at least the ones I go on. Oh hang on  maybe it's me!
> 
> Ray! Get your posts in before April 1st as there will be no internet after that. What people don't realise is the Internet is owned by some bloke in Belgium and there is just one cat 5 network cable running between Brussels and the UK which will be unplugged at 11pm on March 29th. Apparently telephones will be the same.
> 
> We are going to go back to communicating with* two empty baked bean cans* tied together with chord and illegal AM CB radios from 1980. Breaker breaker good buddy eyeball smokey.


There won't be any Baked Beans available as they contain Tomato sauce which as we know this time of year come either from the Netherlands or Spain!


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

bugger my cb,s are fm


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> All the forums are quiet this time of year. I blame Brexit.


Because everytime somebody posts something some 'Bloody Remainer' twists it into a Br*xit discussion.

You know who you are.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> Because everytime somebody posts something some 'Bloody Remainer' twists it into a Br*xit discussion.
> 
> You know who you are.


I don't know who it is but I do notice a couple of culprits could be held responsible, but then again they are only trying to get their opinion over, again, and again, and again ad infinitum!


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

breaker breaker 14 good buddy come back


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have just added "Brexit is Madness" to my e-mail signature.... he he.. well it is.!!



Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Matchlock said:


> I blame the Brexit thread.


What Brexit thread?

Have I missed something?


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> What Brexit thread?
> 
> Have I missed something?


Really, no you haven't. You can thank me later.

Regards,
John


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s quiet 

I post rubbish 

So what ?

I just post anything

My family ect

And of course my family isn’t that interesting

But it should be 

You have all got kids that struggle 

Grandkids that don’t quite come up to the mark 

And you are not going to admit that 

Why?

It’s how life is

And those who dont come up to the mark today 

May well soar tomorrow 

Just have faith 

And admit when you were so wrong 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Because everytime somebody posts something some 'Bloody Remainer' twists it into a Br*xit discussion.
> 
> You know who you are.


Ah but you see just by me mentioning the word "Brexit" for a laugh, Rays otherwise dull and frankly pointless thread would have just died. Now look at all the fun we are having. Brexit has brought us one thing, posts! Love it or hate it people cant stop talking or responding to it.

If you want to change the subject I could post you my latest Rock God video which to be honest Im kind of proud of. I can play the fecking piano now an all!

When Brexit is give up as a bad job I shall play a rock version of Happy Christmas, War is over on the roof of Buckingham Palace with Taylor Swift and all the people below will say, there goes Rock God Baz who saved the world from disaster with his music and Poetry and everyone will be friends again. No, dont thank me.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I’m not laughing 

Stuff Brexit 

Do you know

Some of us are still alive 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I could do a “how lovely the weather is here in Spain” thread if you like? 

OK I'll get my coat....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Coat........ sun..... don't compute Pat.


Ray.


----------

